# Gaggia Classic - £169 on Amazon



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

This seems like a good price to me. Just thought I'd share it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323634063&sr=8-1


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a superb price! Just outside of the £150 budget many people have though


----------



## sleepysteve (Dec 11, 2011)

ordered a new classic from Amazon yesterday. Was looking at second hand ones on eBay but at £169 including

p&p didn't seem much point. Also just ordered a Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder after seeing reviews on here


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

sleepysteve said:


> ordered a new classic from Amazon yesterday. Was looking at second hand ones on eBay but at £169 including
> 
> p&p didn't seem much point. Also just ordered a Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder after seeing reviews on here


*You will be VERY pleased!!*


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

good price!

Its about £80 more then my Cubika Plus I got on sale!


----------



## banksy (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah good price


----------



## surfingjoyner (Dec 12, 2011)

that is a very good deal


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

Just ordered one from comet same price and in stock. If u can find one on stock at currys they will price match too

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveyG (Dec 24, 2011)

I noticed Comet just recently reduced their price. I bought the last one in stock at Amazon for £169, arrived next day with free delivery so really pleased


----------



## davemorton (Sep 9, 2011)

Currys do better than price match, they also give you 10% of the difference off too, hence the new shiny metal thing in my kitchen as we speak, only costing me £153.99, kerrrching!


----------

